

Facebook has a MASS spam attack - 200 Million Users Affected. - LBike

I have noticed and researched over 600 spam attacks coming though Facebook.<p>This is the first major SPAM attack I have seen through Facebook.<p>The virus is attaching it self to users accounts and sending messages to the users friends either promoting a Southwest Free Flights Promo or a unique look at a Spider Bite or Free Subway For A Week!<p>These are all FAKE.<p>FACEBOOK HAS BEEN PENETRATED AND ALL USERS ARE AT RISK!
======
spauka
Posts in all caps look like spam...

If this is a genuine threat, I suggest you don't use such an alarmist tone.

------
LBike
This is my first post to Hacker News. Can I edit it to remove the caps?

By the way, it is real.

